# Giving up the dreaded Weed!!!!!!!



## Mike.C (23 Nov 2009)

Has anyone given up or is trying to give up the dreaded weed? :evil: 

Does it get any easier ](*,) :?: 

I had my last smoke just under 3 weeks ago, but the craving seems to be as bad as ever.

Due to health problems the doctors thought I had given it up ages ago, but even though I tried time and time again (or thats what I told myself) I just could not stop for more then 4 or 5 days. Then 3 weeks ago I caught the LOML crying and lets just say that I have been putting her through hell with the worry.

Anyway I promised her there and then that I would give it up, and after dozens of packets of Chewits and Starbursts (last time I had them they were called Opal Fruits :roll: ) and almost 21 days of pulling my hair out, here I am still wanting a smoke.
Theres no way in this world that I am going to let her (or myself) down by smoking again, but I am just wondering if anyone has any tips to make it go easier?

I have seen adverts for NHS patches, chewing gum, and some wonder pill that claims you give up a "Cigarette at a time", and even phone numbers where you can chat to people, but does any of it make things easier, and does the day come when you can smell a fag or a nice cigar and simply do not want one, or will I always be tempted? 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (23 Nov 2009)

Keep at it Mike I gave up 20 years ago and have seen my
friend die of cigarette related disease..absolutely horrendous..
You are on the right track & 3 weeks is great the cravings will
ease as the days roll on..Hate to quote the gov advert but
One day at a time...

Do not give in...... :wink: 
Good luck
alex


----------



## Smudger (23 Nov 2009)

Yep, absolutely. 20 years for me, too, best thing I ever did.
Keep at it, it gets a lot easier as time goes on.


----------



## Racers (23 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I gave up years ago, it took about 3 weeks to start geting over the cravings, so stick with it. 


Pete


----------



## wizer (23 Nov 2009)

grass up your dealer??

Sorry, hat, coat....


----------



## Mike.C (23 Nov 2009)

Thanks guys, its good to hear it gets easier. :lol: 

One thing that I did notice the other day was the smell of my clothes. It gets a bit nippy up here this time of year and so I went to put my Demart thermal vest on, and by mistake I picked up a dirty one that the wife was just about to put in the wash, and as I pulled it over my head, the smell nearly made me physically sick, I just never realised I smelled that bad.

Sorry if I am offending anyone who still smokes, I just never realised how bad the smoke smells when it gets into your clothes.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## wizer (23 Nov 2009)

That's probably the main reason I never took up smoking. I just couldn't get over the stink of it. Never made sense to me. But then I don't have an addictive nature.


----------



## Mike.C (23 Nov 2009)

wizer":268m1kfd said:


> grass up your dealer??
> 
> Sorry, hat, coat....



Never touched the stuff officer, not even when I was into clubbing  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (23 Nov 2009)

wizer":53elcutt said:


> That's probably the main reason I never took up smoking. I just couldn't get over the stink of it. Never made sense to me. But then I don't have an addictive nature.



Believe it or not Tom, I never had any idea it smelled that bad. It must be because I got used to it over the years. If I had smelled what I did the other day I would have given it up years ago.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## wizer (23 Nov 2009)

makes me feel sick when someone gets next to me on the train and they stink of it.


----------



## chill (23 Nov 2009)

Wizer wrote


> But then I don't have an addictive nature.


 :^o :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smudger (23 Nov 2009)

Mike.C":3pdie8ne said:


> wizer":3pdie8ne said:
> 
> 
> > That's probably the main reason I never took up smoking. I just couldn't get over the stink of it. Never made sense to me. But then I don't have an addictive nature.
> ...



When I gave up I was also embarrassed about how I smelled...
But when you have recently given up you become hypersensitive to the smell - I could smell the driver in the car in front smoking!

I once had a kid at school accuse me of being a smoker 'because I smelled so bad' - in fact I had spent a few minutes in the smokers' staff room.


----------



## woodbloke (23 Nov 2009)

I never started and can honestly say that I've never, ever touched a cigarette packet. However my daughter is a smoker (though not in the house regardless of the weather outside, which is where she smokes) and I've noticed from time to time that there's this nasty, all pervading whiff when she's had a couple which is very, very unpleasant.
All I will say though Mike is to keep at it, even though I have no idea what you're going through - Rob


----------



## Smudger (23 Nov 2009)

You can tell the homes of smokers when marking their kid's homework...


----------



## Dibs-h (23 Nov 2009)

Mike.C":mbnr2q73 said:


> Has anyone given up or is trying to give up the dreaded weed? :evil:
> 
> Does it get any easier ](*,) :?:
> 
> ...



Giving up cigs - took a fair few goes. With Patches - the heavy ones - I was smoking on top! Then got the magic pill - Zyban. 1st 2 times fell back off the wagon. 3rd time - been good for almost 8 yrs. Never had the craving like in the old sense. If I get a shot of smoke, wakes up the brain cells, but they don't react like they used to, to it. Wretching is normally the 1st inclination.


----------



## jaymar (23 Nov 2009)

I quit many years ago but I still sometimes dream I am smoking. The craving does go away but I found the notion that I was a non smoker took much longer. I linked not smoking to buying something I really wanted (a boat) and that made my resolve much stronger. If there is something you have denied yourself or yourself and your wife, go for it but make it a condition of not smoking. It really will help.


----------



## Smudger (23 Nov 2009)

That does work.
We also worked out what we were robbing our children of by spending a couple of grand a year on cigarettes. Then they were about £1.90 a pack.

Now:

£5.85 a pack. We were on 40 a day = £11.70x2x365. That's eight and a half grand a year...


----------



## RogerS (23 Nov 2009)

Smudger":3smryfvy said:


> You can tell the homes of smokers when marking their kid's homework...



I've also noticed quite a few items in eBay, such as computers, that make a feature of never having being used in a smoke filled environment.

Good luck with it, Mike.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (23 Nov 2009)

The monetary side of smoking is one of the reasons we gave up but 
we was surprised how much we did save not smoking..that was when
we gave up the sweets and gum we bought to keep us of the weed.

Try avoiding people who smoke for the next few day if poss especially 
if you are struggling a bit.found it use to make my craving worse..

Who else found it harder after a meal...lol
What sence did that make..lovely meal and then a foul tasting Fag... :lol:


----------



## Mike.C (23 Nov 2009)

jaymar":2bokcfen said:


> I quit many years ago but I still sometimes dream I am smoking. The craving does go away but I found the notion that I was a non smoker took much longer. I linked not smoking to buying something I really wanted (a boat) and that made my resolve much stronger. If there is something you have denied yourself or yourself and your wife, go for it but make it a condition of not smoking. It really will help.



Don't get me wrong SWMBO is over the moon that I have given up smoking, but boy you want to see her eyes light up when she read Jaymar's post  It's a great idea though, and you can be sure that we will be talking about it in the days to come. \/ 

Many thanks to each and everyone of you for your support.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## motownmartin (23 Nov 2009)

Mike, I gave up a couple of years ago and the cravings got easier after 3 or 4 weeks but those cravings were there a year later, the way I got over it was by thinking of the nasty things that can happen to me everytime I got that craving, whatever you do don't have a crafty drag or two, that will just fuel the fire.

Keep it going Mike, it will be well worth it in the end, you will feel so much better.


----------



## mailee (23 Nov 2009)

Right Mike, I gave up 32 weeks ago tomorrow. I used the patches and a pocket full of raisins! It does get easier honest but it does take time. I found that if I avoided doing things I did when I smoked it helped. I would regularly light one up when working in the shop so substituted the cigarettes with the raisins. Another good thing to stop you starting again is to calculate how much it would cost to smoke for the rest of your days (rough estimate) and remember this when you next want a cigarette, it will not just be that one but will lead to another and another and cost you that amount! I also noticed the horrid smell on other people who smoked and it does make you feel ill so I avoided them at first. I can put up with it for a short while now but still try to avoid them just in case. I have not seen any monetary gain as it has just been absorbed into the escalating bills but I do feel better for it in myself. My main problem was the coughing and for a while SWMBO thought I was still smoking! I have just stopped coughing after 32 weeks but thought it was worth putting up with after smoking for over 20 years.  I do still get the craving but it now only lasts a second or two and I am over it. SWMBO is over the moon about it as she has asked me to stop for years. It did cost me over £80 in patches as I stayed the full course but it was worth every penny to be free of the dreaded weed. All the best to you mate. :wink:


----------



## Digit (23 Nov 2009)

Many years ago Mike I became addicted to prescribed barbiturates, having stopped using them I was told it was impossible!
Giving up the weed was much harder, and yes, the craving does lessen, the fact that your sense of smell is improving shows that you're well on the way.
It can be beaten, my wife used patches and was off the weed in a fortnight.
Keep up the good work, you won't regret it.

Roy.


----------



## promhandicam (23 Nov 2009)

Don't forget life is a terminal disease so if you enjoy the occasional cigarette or cigar don't beat yourself up over it. 

Steve


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (23 Nov 2009)

promhandicam":1czjdlvn said:


> Don't forget life is a terminal disease so if you enjoy the occasional cigarette or cigar don't beat yourself up over it.
> 
> Steve


Total bunkum... :twisted:


----------



## Smudger (23 Nov 2009)

Before the smoking ban I was in a pub where one of the older regulars was smoking a pipe. I've never seen so much smoke, it was like hunt the Bismarck. Someone said to him "That's not good for you, y'know". "Ah," he said, "You don't want to believe all you read in the papers."

He's dead now. Yep. Lung cancer...


----------



## Triggaaar (23 Nov 2009)

I understand fron Allen Carr's teachings that the addiction lasts no more than a day or two, and that the cravings are down to not being allowed to do what you want to do. He demonstrates this in his (quit smoiking) class by explaining that near the end of the day he will tell people when they're having their last cigarette, so they don't need to worry about it - the day progresses, and then as they all start smoking in the afternoon he says 'this is your last cigarette', which gives the attendees the same feeling that they associate with a craving, despite the fact they actually have a lit cig in their hand. It's the anxiety a smoker associates with not being able to smoke, and when giving up you regularly feel this.

Don't give up, giving up.


----------



## Jake (23 Nov 2009)

Once you've got about this far, you should be able to start attacking the cravings rather than just trying to survive them. I remember a turning point at around the month mark when the onset of a craving was quite fun (in a difficult way, mind) because it was an opportunity to suppress and squish the craven little bustard. Liberating!


----------



## Digit (23 Nov 2009)

> because it was an opportunity to suppress and squish the craven little bustard. Liberating!



True, and it's about this time that the more bloody minded amongst your friends seem to conpire to get you back on the weed with them! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## The Shark (24 Nov 2009)

Hi Mike,
My thoughts are with you!
I finally managed to give up a few years ago after many failed attempts, and I am convinced it is because this time I wanted to rather than making an attempt to appease others.
The cravings will go with time, and all the monetary and health benefits will kick in.
As my long suffering wife keeps reminding me, "It's not like kissing an ashtray anymore".

Stick in there, you know it makes sense :lol: 

Malc


----------



## devonwoody (24 Nov 2009)

I was a 40 a day man.
Gave up 25 years ago.
To give up I said to myself every few minutes, "I am not going to smoke again" 
And I still say it, especially if watching TV and they do the cigarette light up. 
That ought to be banned as well. (smoking on screen)


----------



## bodgermatic (24 Nov 2009)

You're not 'giving up' anything, you're not 'quitting'. You're 'stopping killing yourself'. Talking about quitting is negative, talking about giving up sounds like you're losing something. Talk about things in a positive way, and you will start to believe yourself


----------



## Walter Hall (24 Nov 2009)

I found in 1997 that having a mild heart attack concentrated the mind somewhat. I would not recommend it though. Bodgermatic's positive thinking approach will involve a shorter stay in hospital.


----------



## bugbear (24 Nov 2009)

Mike.C":35h1xlq5 said:


> I have seen adverts for NHS patches, chewing gum, and some wonder pill that claims you give up a "Cigarette at a time", and even phone numbers where you can chat to people, but does any of it make things easier, and does the day come when you can smell a fag or a nice cigar and simply do not want one, or will I always be tempted?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



I guess the advertising for this (funded) program has failed!

http://smokefree.nhs.uk/

BugBear


----------



## wizer (24 Nov 2009)

My missus just gave up one day. She was having problems with her teeth (I forget what the problem was) and smoking made it hurt. So she stopped while it cleared up and never went back. Surprised me, she's got a really addictive nature. Or maybe it was that she'd just moved in with me and I would make her go out in the garden to smoke (with the bloody door shut) :lol:


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (24 Nov 2009)

Well Mike.C THREE WEEKS and 2 days =D> =D> =D> =D> 
Please give us an update how you are getting on...
Keep at it...Plus you are sticking two fingers up at the TAX-MAN
and The Tobacco company's....=D>


----------



## Mike.C (24 Nov 2009)

hog&bodge":1t6c8lti said:


> Well Mike.C THREE WEEKS and 2 days =D> =D> =D> =D>
> Please give us an update how you are getting on...
> Keep at it...Plus you are sticking two fingers up at the TAX-MAN
> and The Tobacco company's....=D>



*STICKING IT TO THE TAX MAN, NOW THERE'S A REASON TO GIVE IT UP\/ *

All joking aside, Bodgermatic has hit the nail on the head, do it for my health.

Mailee *32 weeks* well done mate thats brilliant =D> =D> =D> 

I know that it may sound good giving up smoking, but with my medical history, all that I have done is lie to the doctors who have treated me. So it is about time that I took responsibility for my health.

Martin, if I do have a crafty drag or two I will only be kidding myself and making things much harder. On top of that I will have to go back to day one #-o and start giving up all over again. No way mate, because the piece of salmon I had last night never tasted so good, and I now realise what I have been missing all these years.

When do your senses (smell and taste) really come back?

Thanks guys, every time I feel like a smoke I will just pop back and read through this thread  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Jenx (24 Nov 2009)

Have just had a bout of ill health, and although not 'smoking related' ( as far as I know ).. I just decided that the fags were a ridiculous and stupid thing to be doing...
( I started when I was 11, and am 44 now.. ever since I earned a wage from about 16, I smoked 25 - 30 a day )..
So I chucked away a packet with about 10 still in it, and not looked back. that was 8 weeks ago.. never even gave them a thought, !

I'm delighted to think of myself as a non-smoker.
Healthier, wealthier and a bit wiser too maybe ! 

You have to _want_ to be rid of it .. not paying lip-service to the idea of being rid of it... and if you take it into your head, "I am sick of being a slave to these vile things" then it's easy.
I have been in the position of 'knowing I really should try.. but I know its going to be hard" etc etc etc... and thats doomed to failure.

Decide, 
Throw & Go,
and get on with a healthier better life where YOU are the boss,
and not a packet of 20 Lambert & Butlers.

Well done to all who have taken the _ONLY_ course of action, really..
Bin them :wink: 8)


----------



## Chris By The River (24 Nov 2009)

I'm convinced that there is a 'cure' for smoking but do not think that we will ever be allowed to have it (like a cure for the common cold).
Rough maths: 30% of the adult population smoke @ 20 per day
10,000,000 x £3.50 (revenue on 20 cigarettes) = £35,000,000 per DAY into the coffers (no pun intended)
Thats £245 million pounds a week!!!
If your addicted to other (illegal) substances the government will spend a small fortune to help but smoking tobacco is LEGAL and far better at raising revenue than speed cameras ever could be!!
Sorry, rant over.............


----------



## Smudger (24 Nov 2009)

Actually the government does spend a small fortune in helping people to stop smoking. Smoking costs the NHS £5 billion a year, or 5% of the entire national health budget. Several million a year are spent on cessation programmes. This doesn't include economic losses due to non-fatal ill-health and loss of productivity due to 90,000 early deaths a year.
It isn't as much as the tax yield, agreed, but it doesn't suggest to me that this is a tax-led situation. Otherwise the government would do nothing...


----------



## Smudger (24 Nov 2009)

It helps, as someone else has said, to be positive and refer to yourself as a non-smoker, rather than a quitter.

My wife and I both gave up on the same day about 20 years ago, on a Sunday. We had had some friends round for dinner the night before, we were all smokers and they had stayed late. We must have smoked 20 each, and the house stank (and the kids were still at home then). We were sitting reading the Sunday papers, both smoking, when my wife said "It's National No-Smoking day. After this one I'm giving up." And she did. So did I. And neither of us have smoked since.

I realised that I would need some help, so I packed all my cigarettes (we bought them 800 at a time), my Zippo lighters, lighter fuel etc. in a carrier bag. The next morning I went into the smokers' staffroom at work, and announced that I was now an ex-smoker, and that the contents of the bag were up for grabs. Well, I could hardly go back after that.
I also told the kids at school what I had done, and they were very supportive.

My only regret has been that I put on more weight (I was already about 15st) and that has caused health problems down the line. I should have thought that through, and started at the gym and not spent the money I saved at French restaurants. But my doctor reckons that I am still better off with diabetes than smoking...


----------



## bugbear (24 Nov 2009)

Chris By The River":1j5xtblu said:


> I'm convinced that there is a 'cure' for smoking but do not think that we will ever be allowed to have it (like a cure for the common cold).



Do they keep it in the same place as "the" 100 mpg carburetor?

BugBear


----------



## Smudger (24 Nov 2009)




----------



## promhandicam (24 Nov 2009)

Smudger":2ufh5lrv said:


> This doesn't include economic losses due to non-fatal ill-health and loss of productivity due to 90,000 early deaths a year.



Surely this should be economic gains due to not having to pay out an old age pension. :wink:

I'd be interested to know how much more it would cost the NHS if everyone quit smoking. I guess that cases of lung cancer would decrease but this would quite probably be offset by an increase in other cancers or things like strokes. My guess is that it would cost a lot more in the long term as rather than having a nice quick (and cheap) heart attack you will have many more people with dementia needing long term care. I guess the answer to that is that, as happens now, it will be families that have to bear the brunt of caring for those with dementia and so the cost will be hidden.



Smudger":2ufh5lrv said:


> . . . Smoking costs the NHS £5 billion a year, or 5% of the entire national health budget.


An interesting comparison in an article in the timesis that the cost of caring for the elderly is set to double from £10 billion to £20 billion by 2026. 



Mike.C":2ufh5lrv said:


> Thanks guys, every time I feel like a smoke I will just pop back and read through this thread



Best you skip the bit above then :lol: 

In all seriousness Mike, I wish you all the best and hope you continue to persevere.

Steve


----------



## Smudger (24 Nov 2009)

The point I was making was that it isn't a purely profit-driven tax.

I'd also love to hear more about the smoking 'cure' and the cure for the common cold. I could do with that one.


----------



## Mike.C (27 Nov 2009)

Still hanging in there [-o< Although its tough when I pass a pub and have to walk through what seems like a solid wall of smoke made by those poor sods forced to have a puff outside come rain, hail, or shine.  
There again the other side of the coin is that those non smokers inside, are no longer being forced to breath in second hand smoke against their will  

One thing that is driving me mad is the endless bloo-y government tv adverts trying to convince me to give up smoking #-o #-o I feel like screaming HELLO, I GET THE MESSAGE. NOW STOP REMINDING ME HOW GOOD A CIGAR TASTES AFTER DINNER.

All said and done though, I know its only been a few weeks, and it maybe all in the mind, but I am sure that I feel much healthier. I can certainly smell things better, and I am convinced my taste is improving.

Sorry to bore you guys, but I just thought that I would let you know how its going, and to say that if anyone else is thinking about giving it up, but have their doubts, well if I can do it, anyone can.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Smudger (27 Nov 2009)

Not bored at all. You're doing well, show off a bit!


----------



## The Shark (27 Nov 2009)

Hi Mike,
Well done! Keep it up.
I only smoke after sex, so not very often  :roll: :-$ :wink: 

Malc


----------



## xy mosian (27 Nov 2009)

The Shark":z1ist9mj said:


> Hi Mike,
> .......
> I only smoke after sex, so not very often  :roll: :-$ :wink: ....
> 
> Malc



Niether do I, I have been known to steam a bit.   

xy


----------



## Smudger (27 Nov 2009)

"I say, I say, I say - does your wife smoke after sex?"

"I don't know - I've never looked!"


Boom boom, coat, door...


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (27 Nov 2009)

Top one *Mike* Another day added on to your life 





..Just had my brother round & he smokes,
I let him smoke the odd cig in the house..but hell it takes hours
to get rid of the smell..

Check this out heard about it few months back....
http://www.pri.org/health/global-health ... g1411.html




turnip you tax man the people are on to you.....


----------



## Soulfly (27 Nov 2009)

I was walking through Central Park, and I saw an old man smoking. Nothing makes a smoker happier than to see an old person smoking. This guy was ancient, bent over a walker, puffing away. I'm like, "Duuude, you're my hero! Guy your age smoking, man, it's great." He goes, "What? I'm 28." - Bill Hicks quote


----------



## mel (29 Nov 2009)

mailee":ha6857cn said:


> Right Mike, I gave up 32 weeks ago tomorrow. I used the patches and a pocket full of raisins! It does get easier honest but it does take time. I found that if I avoided doing things I did when I smoked it helped. I would regularly light one up when working in the shop so substituted the cigarettes with the raisins. Another good thing to stop you starting again is to calculate how much it would cost to smoke for the rest of your days (rough estimate) and remember this when you next want a cigarette, it will not just be that one but will lead to another and another and cost you that amount! I also noticed the horrid smell on other people who smoked and it does make you feel ill so I avoided them at first. I can put up with it for a short while now but still try to avoid them just in case. I have not seen any monetary gain as it has just been absorbed into the escalating bills but I do feel better for it in myself. My main problem was the coughing and for a while SWMBO thought I was still smoking! I have just stopped coughing after 32 weeks but thought it was worth putting up with after smoking for over 20 years.  I do still get the craving but it now only lasts a second or two and I am over it. SWMBO is over the moon about it as she has asked me to stop for years. It did cost me over £80 in patches as I stayed the full course but it was worth every penny to be free of the dreaded weed. All the best to you mate. :wink:



no wonder i hav'nt seen you , it must be about 32 weeks alan ??


----------



## BradNaylor (30 Nov 2009)

Sounds like you're doing well Mike, keep up the good work!

I finally became free ten years ago and haven't touched a ciggy since. For me the turning point was the realisation that I didn't actually like smoking - the only reason it felt good to light up was that it brought relief from the withdrawal pangs that had been building up ever since I put the last one out!

This is the only reason that people smoke. They are prisoners of the poisons quite deliberately put into cigarettes by manufacturers in order to keep their customers hooked - and to hook the next generation as the older ones are killed off. Nice people!

As an ex-smoker you will laugh inwardly whenever a smoker tells you that they 'enjoy' smoking. The self delusion is amazing.

You have already got your senses of taste and smell back. You will learn shortly that you don't get really bad hangovers any more - no matter how much you drink!

:lol: 

The only downside is that most people put a bit of weight on. For me this was not great. For Mailee it should prove fantastic!

Brad


----------



## studders (30 Nov 2009)

BradNaylor":1t9ozk84 said:


> As an ex-smoker you will laugh inwardly whenever a smoker tells you that they 'enjoy' smoking. The self delusion is amazing.
> 
> You have already got your senses of taste and smell back. You will learn shortly that you don't get really bad hangovers any more - no matter how much you drink!
> 
> ...


Well as a smoker I've kept out of this until now, don't think my views would be all that popular but.... 

The above is total rubbish IMO, it's also rather contradictory. Alcohol and Nicotine are both drugs, both are addictive and both are unnecessary for our survival, as are many things, cars being one notable example. To say those who claim to enjoy smoking, as I do, are deluded is an insult to my intelligence. I know the risks, I know the effects of doing so, I'm not an silly person nor am I deluded. I also try to be fair in my habit; if I have guests I go outside for a smoke. 
I'd also point out that I personally know of six people who have died from cancer, including my mum. Of those only one smoked and only one other , that being my mum, lived with someone who smoked. 
There are many things that deface and pollute this planet and the air that we breathe, most of them probably unnecessary. So a little less hypocrisy would be appreciated.


----------



## promhandicam (30 Nov 2009)

studders":1dmm6v4r said:


> Well as a smoker I've kept out of this until now, don't think my views would be all that popular but.... The above is total rubbish IMO, . . .



=D>


----------



## bugbear (30 Nov 2009)

studders":8uf2850n said:


> I'd also point out that I personally know of six people who have died from cancer, including my mum. Of those only one smoked and only one other , that being my mum, lived with someone who smoked.



So you're denying the connection between smoking and cancer?!?!

BugBear


----------



## studders (30 Nov 2009)

bugbear":d2do12lb said:


> studders":d2do12lb said:
> 
> 
> > I'd also point out that I personally know of six people who have died from cancer, including my mum. Of those only one smoked and only one other , that being my mum, lived with someone who smoked.
> ...



Is that what I said?


----------



## Argee (30 Nov 2009)

I smoked for 45 years and my wife for slightly less. Just over three years ago she took a trip abroad to accompany a friend and we were, consequently, apart for nearly three weeks as a result - the first time ever. We both knew we should give up, so we took the decision to do so while we were apart, on the grounds that if we started independently, we could "compare notes" and help each other when she returned.

Neither of us have smoked since.

I totally agree with a couple of points already made. Firstly, you MUST want to do it as the number one priority. You cannot kid yourself that you'll cut down first, etc. - just want to, then *stop doing it*.

Secondly, the craving thing for us lasted about six weeks. There was then a transition period, during which we began to notice how vile it smelt, after which everything was fine and we've never even thought about it again. We had the advantage of never, ever having smoked indoors, so we didn't have to re-decorate, as one of my friends did recently when she stopped. 

Good luck, although I think you're past _*needing *_luck now that you've seen the sense.

Ray


----------



## bugbear (30 Nov 2009)

studders":1d57insw said:


> bugbear":1d57insw said:
> 
> 
> > studders":1d57insw said:
> ...



Looked like it to me.

The old "they say it causes cancer but a guy in my village smoked all his life and lived to be 107" style of logic.

BugBear


----------



## Tom K (30 Nov 2009)

studders":2ns2b8v4 said:


> BradNaylor":2ns2b8v4 said:
> 
> 
> > As an ex-smoker you will laugh inwardly whenever a smoker tells you that they 'enjoy' smoking. The self delusion is amazing.
> ...



This is a worthwhile read. As an ex smoker (14-42yrs old) I know how annoying all of us spoilsports can be. Have a read and tell us your views.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Allen-Carrs-Eas ... 0140277633

Enjoy a cigarette or 20 while reading it I did :lol:


----------



## studders (30 Nov 2009)

bugbear":32ogv41p said:


> Looked like it to me.
> 
> The old "they say it causes cancer but a guy in my village smoked all his life and lived to be 107" style of logic.
> 
> BugBear



That's your interpretation of what I said. I'm not actually that stupid.


----------



## studders (30 Nov 2009)

Tom K":2bxaopv1 said:


> This is a worthwhile read. As an ex smoker (14-42yrs old) I know how annoying all of us spoilsports can be. Have a read and tell us your views.



I got as far as the bit where stated he didn't beleive in fairies, for me he lost all credibility after that. :wink:


----------



## Tom K (30 Nov 2009)

You only need to turn on the TV to know fairys exist.


----------



## studders (30 Nov 2009)

Tom K":7xmg6miv said:


> You only need to turn on the TV to know fairys exist.


Not even that, I've seen them in my Garden. One of them had a fag in his mouth. :shock:


----------



## bugbear (30 Nov 2009)

studders":3kf4gww0 said:


> bugbear":3kf4gww0 said:
> 
> 
> > Looked like it to me.
> ...



I'm glad to hear it. You might want to express yourself more clearly in the future to avoid people thinking you're that stupid.

BugBear


----------



## studders (30 Nov 2009)

bugbear":16llmf73 said:


> studders":16llmf73 said:
> 
> 
> > bugbear":16llmf73 said:
> ...



You might want to read more carefully and make fewer assumptions that make you look like a point scoring troll.

End of conversation with you BTW, I've seen your 'style' before and it's rather boring. Ta Ta.


----------



## Tom K (30 Nov 2009)

studders":tt0wh90d said:


> Tom K":tt0wh90d said:
> 
> 
> > You only need to turn on the TV to know fairys exist.
> ...



I'll bet he was gasping for a cig afterwards :lol:


----------



## studders (30 Nov 2009)

Tom K":1lnsjd2o said:


> studders":1lnsjd2o said:
> 
> 
> > Tom K":1lnsjd2o said:
> ...



:lol: 

Apologies to Mike for taking the thread off course. I wish you all the best in your attempt to give up.


----------



## Mike.C (30 Nov 2009)

studders":27uk6mdp said:


> Tom K":27uk6mdp said:
> 
> 
> > studders":27uk6mdp said:
> ...



No problem mate everyone is entitled to their own opinion, as they are entitled to smoke if they want too.

I must admit I did think twice about starting this thread, but I really felt myself slipping and so I needed advice from other ex smokers, and I have to admit the support I have received has really helped a lot (that and the sweets  )

Thanks Brad, and you Agree (well done to both you and your wife on giving up). My wife has never smoked and it has only been in the last couple of weeks that I have read how much damage my second hand smoke could be damaging her 

Again sorry if this thread has offended any smokers, it certainly is not meant to.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## studders (30 Nov 2009)

Mike.C":7msb0gad said:


> My wife has never smoked and it has only been in the last couple of weeks that I have read how much damage my second hand smoke could be damaging her Mike


 I've thought similar with regards to my mum. I can't help wondering if I was the cause of her illness and I can't help feeling guilty about it.


Mike.C":7msb0gad said:


> Again sorry if this thread has offended any smokers, it certainly is not meant to.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



No offence taken with you at all Mike. You need all the help and support you can muster, hell, even I'll support you where I can. Good luck.


----------



## Digit (30 Nov 2009)

When the first major scare about smoking causing lung cancer hit the media I recall a heavy smoking friend of mine commenting that it frightened him so much that he had to have a fag to calm his nerves!

Roy.


----------



## head clansman (30 Nov 2009)

hi mike 

I gave it up some thirty yrs ago , I used to smoke thirty a day, I have never missed it at all from that day onwards , All you need is self determination that you can live without them , every time you think you need a smoke , just think what life would be like for the LOYL without you, don't forget your the LOHL, I am really sorry mike if that blunt . hc 

keep smiling mike, for you tomorrow is as yet unspoilt, just don't give in .


----------



## Mike.C (30 Nov 2009)

head clansman":tdgo5t1a said:


> hi mike
> 
> I gave it up some thirty yrs ago , I used to smoke thirty a day, I have never missed it at all from that day onwards , All you need is self determination that you can live without them , every time you think you need a smoke , just think what life would be like for the LOYL without you, don't forget your the LOHL, I am really sorry mike if that blunt . hc
> 
> keep smiling mike, for you tomorrow is as yet unspoilt, just don't give in .



Hi Martin,

Be as blunt as you want, because its the truth, and we have been together so long neither my wife nor myself would know what to do without each other. 
After all this time if I go back to smoking now and then end up on my death bed with lung cancer, isn't that a form of suicide? Don't I then deserve all I get because I am almost/or am over the addiction?

I am not saying that those that smoke are doing this because you are addicted and 99% of us when we started smoking did not know that it was addictive or the damage it could do to our bodies.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## head clansman (30 Nov 2009)

hi mike 




> Be as blunt as you want, because its the truth, and we have been together so long neither my wife nor myself would know what to do without each other.



like wise mike .




> After all this time if I go back to smoking now and then end up on my death bed with lung cancer, isn't that a form of suicide? Don't I then deserve all I get



who says it will be you(on your death bed) and not your wife from passive smoking, what would you feel like then (no garantee it came from you though , but the first thing you would do is blame yourself). sorry mike, i am very anti smoking cant stand the smell of it , i certainly don't want to breath something that has been expelled from someone elses lungs whos lungs can't cope with the smoke , and i don' t want my wife to breath it in either, she feel the same as i do. hc


----------



## Mike.C (30 Nov 2009)

head clansman":3tfis81q said:


> hi mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say that I am anti smoking, but thats only because I know how hard it has been for me to give it up, and I wouldn't wish the climbing up the walls on anyone. But maybe thats my fault doing it without trying the patches etc.
I do know how I would feel if my passive smoke gave someone cancer  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## jlawrence (30 Nov 2009)

Firstly, yes I am a smoker. Which is one of the reasons why I've stayed out of this thread.

Smoking DOES NOT cause cancer. Smoking makes you more susceptible to some forms of cancer. There is a 'VERY' high correlation between smoking and lung cancer, but to say that smoking causes cancer isn't actually true. Science currently doesn't actually know 'what' causes cancer. 
Lots of things make you more susceptible to cancer (smoking perhaps more than anything else) but they don't currently know what actually causes the damn stuff.

Smoking is certainly bad for you and I dare say that there's a very good arguement for making it illegal - I believe it's a heck of a lot more dangerous than cannabis for example.

Smoking causes the NHS approx £2.7bn a year (as of 2008) and brings in approx 10bn in tax revenues. Hmmm, I wonder why it's not made illegal.
Yes, the govenment spend some money on discouraging smoking, but that money is tiny in comparison to the amount they collect.
How much smoking costs the economy as a whole is another matter.

For anyone who has actually got off the stuff, well done - I have no doubt at all that you'll feel a lot more healthy (both physically and in the wallet).


----------



## Mike.C (30 Nov 2009)

jlawrence":hfd35ptm said:


> Firstly, yes I am a smoker. Which is one of the reasons why I've stayed out of this thread.
> 
> Smoking DOES NOT cause cancer. Smoking makes you more susceptible to some forms of cancer. There is a 'VERY' high correlation between smoking and lung cancer, but to say that smoking causes cancer isn't actually true. Science currently doesn't actually know 'what' causes cancer.
> Lots of things make you more susceptible to cancer (smoking perhaps more than anything else) but they don't currently know what actually causes the damn stuff.
> ...



Hi Mate thanks for your input. I have often wondered what the government would do if we all gave up smoking and driving? Not likley to happen but how would they cope with the loss of billions in income?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## BigShot (30 Nov 2009)

Mike - I know I'm late on this thread but I thought it was worth adding something which may help you further and is certainly worth including for future reference in case anyone finds this thread in a search.

Firstly, nicotine is pretty much the most addictive drug known to man (if it's not the top slot, it's close) and more addictive in and of itself than _heroin_ so well done battling a tough one.

The main point though is this.
From the moment you smoke your "last" cigarette starts to wear off you will get a very real craving for the things. That's the drug. Your body is dependent on it and things will be tough while you get over that dependency. So what's the silver lining?

The silver lining is that as addictive as it is, the craving for the nicotine will end in a week or two. When you started this thread - you were _already_ over the nicotine addiction.

So why is it so difficult?

It's difficult because most people who quit are trying to break a habit - and that's where they go wrong, they are trying to quit TWO habits. One habit is the nicotine dependency as already discussed - the other is the habit of smoking. The act itself.

When do you usually smoke?
After a meal?
On a break from work?
After an argument?
When you're half way through your first pint down the local?
When anyone else lights up?
After the more "intimate" moments with your other half? (Don't worry I'm not asking for an answer to these - they are just suggestions)

Each of those situations is a trigger for you to go through a routine you've been doing sever times a day for many years.

If someone starts smoking at 16 and quits at 26 averaging just 10 per day they'll have opened the box, selected a cigarette, tapped it on the box/knuckle/lighter, cupped their hands, lit the lighter and taken the first drag 36,500 times.

If you've been on 20 a day for more like 30 years that's 219,000 times.

The point is, the actual routine of smoking and its association with a good meal, a pint, a coffee, sex, stress release and so on - repeated tens or hundreds of thousands of times - becomes almost as much a part of your life as breathing.

So what does it all mean?

Firstly, once you're over the 1 to 2 week hump - you're not addicted to nicotine any more. From that point on the only thing you are fighting is your own routine and your own habit. It's all you.

Anyone who's given up a non-drug habit can attest to how difficult that can be (lock checkers, light switchers, weird movements and ticks, all that kind of stuff) but it is entirely possible.

Just remember, you're over the nicotine, now you're getting over yourself. Because it's just you there's nothing to stop you being successful.

The other advice given about positive mentality, tying smoking to something desirable and so on all seems great - but I thought I'd wade in with a bit of and explanation of the situation which helps many people stop.

All the best!


----------



## jlawrence (30 Nov 2009)

Mike, you needn't worry about that one - they'll find something else to tax. Of that there's no doubt.


----------



## Digit (30 Nov 2009)

Nic is not only addictive it's a poison!
Used to be used as an insecticide as I recall.

Roy.


----------



## bugbear (1 Dec 2009)

jlawrence":2ejwfyt9 said:


> Firstly, yes I am a smoker. Which is one of the reasons why I've stayed out of this thread.
> 
> Smoking DOES NOT cause cancer. Smoking makes you more susceptible to some forms of cancer. There is a 'VERY' high correlation between smoking and lung cancer, but to say that smoking causes cancer isn't actually true. Science currently doesn't actually know 'what' causes cancer.



To be more precise, they don't know the _*mechanism.*_ But smoking does have an (indirect, unknown, as you say) causal relationship with cancer.

BugBear


----------



## BradNaylor (1 Dec 2009)

Who cares about the precise mechanism?

The fact remains, if you smoke cigarettes you are far more likely to develop lung cancer...

...or throat cancer

...or mouth cancer

...or any one of a vast number of chronic lung diseases

...or heart disease

...or suffer a stroke

...and to stink like a stale ashtray

... and increasingly to be a social outcast

... and to be unnatractive to the opposite sex

... and to spend a sizeable proportion of your disposable income enriching the owners of the tobacco companies

...and to spend your life as a pathetic drug addict


----------



## Mike.C (1 Dec 2009)

BradNaylor":2p3qr81z said:


> Who cares about the precise mechanism?
> 
> The fact remains, if you smoke cigarettes you are far more likely to develop lung cancer...
> 
> ...



Bleed--g hell Brad your a happy chappy tonight :wink: Only joking mate because of course you are 100% right.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## BigShot (2 Dec 2009)

Digit":18w2e27d said:


> Nic is not only addictive it's a poison!
> Used to be used as an insecticide as I recall.
> 
> Roy.


Dead right. In fact related chemicals are a controversial issue now.
http://www.buglife.org.uk/conservation/ ... r+Bees.htm

Poisonous to people too, of course.


----------



## jlawrence (2 Dec 2009)

BigShot, I'm not sure I actually trust that website.


> The UK is notorious for taking the most relaxed approach to pesticide safety in the EU


erm, well actually the opposite is true. Many EU countries are following the UK's lead in 'requiring' that (professional as opposed to home) pesticide users are certified. The requirements for pesticide use in the UK are in many cases way more stringent than they are in many other EU countries.
Where Bees are concerned you have to be very careful spraying, or risk a horrendously large fine.

Brad, you are of course correct. Smoking has a high correlation with many differing cancers - I was just pointing out that correlation and cause aren't the same.

At the end of the day, smoking really should be made illegal - either that or make it legal to do plenty of other things. Perhaps a suitable compromise would be for it to be illegal in any public place.[/quote]


----------



## Soulfly (2 Dec 2009)

The country with one of the longest life expectancy in the world is Japan and yet they also have amongst the highest rates of smoking. and what about those great artists and musiacians that smoked such as Picasso and the beatles. and there is also those chain smoking navvies that built the railroad and infrastructure of Britain. To all you smokers..we salute you.


----------



## BigShot (2 Dec 2009)

jlawrence...
I think what it's getting at with the relaxed comment, is that there have been pesticides, such as neonicotinoids banned in other EU states (states seems like the wrong word now, what do we call it now the EU is the state?) available for use here.

The problem with pesticide use is that it isn't only a problem immediately after spraying. It is a problem later when the bees forage in sprayed areas.

The other problem with restrictions on spraying around bees is that the rules are basically unenforcable and so many "farmers" these days are the exact opposite of the "custodians of nature" (many, not all) that they couldn't give a monkey's about bees when they decide to spray... the same sort who'll butcher a hedgerow in autumn rather than waiting until late winter when the wildlife (and human foragers) have made use of the berries and other resources they rely on for winter survival.

Really pesticides are an all-round bad idea, but some of the chemicals licenced over here really should not be used under any circumstances. We may have licencing, but they are all too freely given out to unproven (and at times, unsafe - Aminopyralid for a recent example) chemicals.


----------



## jlawrence (2 Dec 2009)

As with many things (pesticide wise) the information that people are given quite often isn't the full picture. Trawling through the various scientific (and government dept) gobbledy gook ain't easy so we often rely on various info sources to tell us - not all of these info sources care to give the full picture. 
'Some' Neonicotinoids have indeed been banned in 'some' EU countries but equally some have also lift (or partially lifted) their bans - I don't think any completely banned all Neonicotinoids.
There are bigger problems facing the 'honey' bee in the UK than Pesticides - I'm not saying here that Pesticides aren't a problem, as they may well be.
Farmers are a right royal pita really, many have what is termed 'Grandfather rights' which is something which should be got rid of completely - at least the number able to exercise them is dwindling as the old gits die off.
Part of the problem here in the UK (and elsewhere in the EU) is that you don't actually (legally) need to be certified in order to 'buy' pesticides, you just need to be certified in order to use them. I believe this loophole is allowing many people to buy 'professional' grade pesticides (not the rubbish you can get in the garden center) and use them illegally.
When people know the risks of illegal (or even incorrect) use then few will take that risk - I mean financial and personal risk not health risk. The problem is that it is often only those who are certified that are aware of the risk invovled.
Through my role as a grounds manager I'm involved in purchase and spraying of pesticides, certified at considerable expense so it annoys me that 'some' people get away with not being cert'd. You could say that it's laughable the precautions I take when handling pesticides only to then stick a cig in my mouth later on.


----------



## Mike.C (2 Dec 2009)

jlawrence":ahg0hxro said:


> As with many things (pesticide wise) the information that people are given quite often isn't the full picture. Trawling through the various scientific (and government dept) gobbledy gook ain't easy so we often rely on various info sources to tell us - not all of these info sources care to give the full picture.
> 'Some' Neonicotinoids have indeed been banned in 'some' EU countries but equally some have also lift (or partially lifted) their bans - I don't think any completely banned all Neonicotinoids.
> There are bigger problems facing the 'honey' bee in the UK than Pesticides - I'm not saying here that Pesticides aren't a problem, as they may well be.
> Farmers are a right royal pita really, many have what is termed 'Grandfather rights' which is something which should be got rid of completely - at least the number able to exercise them is dwindling as the old gits die off.
> ...



My God reading this is enough to make anyone give up smoking  

Ok Ok I have got my coat. 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## BigShot (3 Dec 2009)

jlawrence
I've got a sneaking suspicion that beekeeping itself might be part of the problem... that's heading for some mega thread-drift there though.
If interested check the biobees website for the view that bees should be able to act like bees and not forced by people.

Mike - apologies for the drift.
Started to taste your food yet?


----------



## Digit (3 Dec 2009)

> Started to taste your food yet?



Once you can the next step is to grow your own!

Roy.


----------



## Mike.C (3 Dec 2009)

BigShot":20l3r8zr said:


> jlawrence
> I've got a sneaking suspicion that beekeeping itself might be part of the problem... that's heading for some mega thread-drift there though.
> If interested check the biobees website for the view that bees should be able to act like bees and not forced by people.
> 
> ...



Yes I am, whether the full taste is back yet I am unsure, but things certainly taste a lot better.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (3 Dec 2009)

Digit":4wvvayl9 said:


> > Started to taste your food yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Roy, the wife has been growing her own fruit and veg for years, the only thing is since we moved to Scotland we cannot grow a decent Cox's Orange pippin, and I love a pippin.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## jlawrence (3 Dec 2009)

Mike.C":33gbn5nj said:


> My God reading this is enough to make anyone give up smoking



Indeed Mike. If I attempted to spray (on my cricket grounds) some of the chemicals present in cigs I'd likely end up bankrupt and in jail for a considerable length of time.
When you think of it like that it's quite stunning that the things are legal to smoke.


----------



## BigShot (4 Dec 2009)

Mike - have you spoken to any locals about that?
Can't beat a bit of local knowledge on that front. I dunno what tricks there could be - but maybe there's a little known heritage variety you could go for or something - I dunno, just guessing, but it's worth trying.

Maybe get in touch with (the name might be wrong) Armagh Heritage Orchard. I have a feeling they might be more slanted towards Irish varieties, but they might be able to help with a Pippin for colder areas.
I only know about them after seeing them on that Jimmy's Farming Heroes - in fact there may well be one closer to you, I dunno. Worth a thought though.


----------



## Blister (4 Dec 2009)

My advice for what its worth

DON'T try and give up !
Dont try and cut down !
Dont move over to roll ups
Dont use plastic fag substitutes
Dont use patches

If you do any of the above , you will not stop smoking

The only way is as follows



Make up your mind you are GOING TO STOP


AND STOP

its the only way

All of the above are reasons NOT to give up

The only way is to BIN everything to do with smoking the day the bin men come

It worked for me , 25 years ago and yes I did all the above and failed

UNTIL I SAID THAT'S IT I DON'T SMOKE ANY MORE

PM me if you need any other advice Wink


----------



## Mike.C (4 Dec 2009)

BigShot":3bv47dsg said:


> Mike - have you spoken to any locals about that?
> Can't beat a bit of local knowledge on that front. I dunno what tricks there could be - but maybe there's a little known heritage variety you could go for or something - I dunno, just guessing, but it's worth trying.
> 
> Maybe get in touch with (the name might be wrong) Armagh Heritage Orchard. I have a feeling they might be more slanted towards Irish varieties, but they might be able to help with a Pippin for colder areas.
> I only know about them after seeing them on that Jimmy's Farming Heroes - in fact there may well be one closer to you, I dunno. Worth a thought though.



Thanks Bigshot, we are sitting here eating Orange Pippins sent up from down south (which are few and far between) and a bit of thought such as yours might solve the problem.

I know that some people think they are rubbish, I have even heard them called "Common Rubbish" by some old snotty cow, but I do love a pippin, (its got to be an Orange pippin though), theres nothing like them IMHO, the only trouble is according to SWMBO they are not very disease resistent, hence the reason that except in private gardens they are few and far between.

I have just thought, I maybe giving up one addiction for another, is there such a thing as a "Orange Pippin" addict :roll: 

Thanks for all your help, advice and support guys, your true gents. Now where did she hide those Pippins :-k :-k

EDIT: Blister thanks for the advice. Except for dozens of Starburst sweets I have given it up without the things you mention, but sweets are still a crutch really  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (29 Apr 2010)

For those of you that were a fantastic support when I first gave up the weed, I thought that I would update you and say that it will be six months on Monday since I had my last smoke :lol: 

I will not pretend that it has been easy because it hasn't, and there has been times that I could have lit up and started again. But besides letting SWMBO down the next biggest deterrent has been seen as a failure by everyone including you lot :wink: 
It's easy to say, but the forum members who took part in this thread were more of a help that any chewing gum or patches (not that I used any of them) could be. Just by having their support and telling me that I could do it helped tremendously. So take a bow you lot and have a collective slap on the back, because you deserve it =D> =D> 

Cheers 

Mike


----------



## Digit (29 Apr 2010)

Having been addicted in the past to prescription drugs Mike I can say that giving up the weed was in a different class.
Well done mate, one of the best things you will ever do!
Hopefully your success will help convince others that it can be done!

Roy.


----------



## bugbear (29 Apr 2010)

Mike.C":372lfadm said:


> For those of you that were a fantastic support when I first gave up the weed, I thought that I would update you and say that it will be six months on Monday since I had my last smoke :lol:



Nice one!

Now - what's the money saved being splurged on?

BugBear


----------



## Digit (29 Apr 2010)

Whisky!

Roy.


----------



## woodbloke (29 Apr 2010)

Digit":wyqqahbu said:


> Whisky!
> 
> Roy.


Amen to that...nice one though, well done. Wish my daughter would give up  - Rob


----------



## miles_hot (29 Apr 2010)

go Mike!  sorted your little pippin problem yet?

Miles


----------



## Noel (29 Apr 2010)

Well done. Any side effects Mike? Belly wise that is.


----------



## The Shark (29 Apr 2010)

Hi Mike,
Congratulations - well done! Now just keep it going. 

Since I managed to give up some years ago, I only smoke after sex, so not very often!

Malc


----------



## Noel (29 Apr 2010)

Do you smoke after sex?
Never looked...


----------



## The Shark (29 Apr 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Racers (30 Apr 2010)

Hi,

Classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36m2jLl0Me4


Pete


----------



## OldWood (30 Apr 2010)

Roy.[/quote]

Hi Roy, the wife has been growing her own fruit and veg for years, the only thing is since we moved to Scotland we cannot grow a decent Cox's Orange pippin, and I love a pippin.

Cheers

Mike[/quote]

Ah, I thought I'd noticed the smell of fag smoke drop off a bit recently !! 

I gave up a pipe too long ago now to remember, and it wasn't the nicotine loss I craved, but the habit of using the packing of the pipe, tamping it down, lighting it, etc as a distraction activity while I thought something out. And then there was the "dummy in the mouth" effect! 

Whereabouts are you, Mike? COP's won't grow in Scotland and they are I believe not the easiest to grow anywhere. There are a number of Cox derivatives that do OK here if you're in the market for new trees - this guy may be worth contacting but sadly I see he's giving up. Interestingly a holding near me (Edinburgh area) has just put in a 250 tree orchard.

http://www.butterworthsorganicnursery.co.uk/

Rob


----------



## Digit (30 Apr 2010)

A works manager once asked me why I smoked a pipe Rob and I told him that it was a life saver. 
He asked me to explain so I told him that by the time i had opened my pouch, stuffed my pipe, lit it and got it burning properly i had calmed down sufficiently that I no longer intended throttling him! 
He also had no sense of humour BTW! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## woodbloke (30 Apr 2010)

My old dad smoked a pipe (and anything else he could legally get hold of  ) most of his life. His favourite was always one with a very short stem and big bowl that he called his 'nose warmer' :lol: - Rob


----------



## Digit (30 Apr 2010)

I smoked a pipe for many years but I never found a 'baccy' that I enjoyed that was also popular with my audience!

Roy.


----------



## Mike.C (30 Apr 2010)

Thanks once again for all your support.

Roy I am sure that you never had an easy ride getting off prescription drugs 

Bugbear we are saving for another trip over to the US next year :lol: 

Rob, One day she will hopefully wake up and kick the habit [-o< 

Thanks Miles :wink: unfortunatly the orange pippin's are non existent up here  

Noel Sadly there is a huge side effect. Put it this way, if I was a woman it would look like I am 18 months over due, and the baby was refusing to come out :evil: But I am working on that. :roll:

Thanks Malc. The birds would say your hot stuff then  

Hi Rob, I'm a fair way from you up along the coast in Fraserburgh. I have tried a number of different Cox's but sadly as yet I have not found any as good as the orange pippin :roll: I will drop that guy a email though because you never know.

Once again guys you support is much appreciated. Now if any of you can get me a supply of orange pippins I can go on a diet, because at the moment as Noel sussed out I am a bit front heavy :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Digit (30 Apr 2010)

It was a bloody site easier than giving up tobacco Mike, IMO if you've beaten cigs you can beat any damn thing!

Roy.


----------



## Mike.C (30 Apr 2010)

Digit":1u86olmz said:


> It was a bloody site easier than giving up tobacco Mike, IMO if you've beaten cigs you can beat any damn thing!
> 
> Roy.



Thanks mate, but now that that little beggar Noel tricked me to come out with my dreaded secret, I have to cut down on my food intake. :lol: The only trouble is food tastes so b£oody good these days that's going to be another battle in itself :roll: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Digit (30 Apr 2010)

I was lucky, I didn't put on any weight, but my sense of taste and smell improved enormously. 
I have heard it said that, over time any weight gain is eventually lost, dunno if that's true or not, perhaps someone else knows? 

Roy.


----------



## Mike.C (30 Apr 2010)

Digit":1ebcj304 said:


> I was lucky, I didn't put on any weight, but my sense of taste and smell improved enormously.
> I have heard it said that, over time any weight gain is eventually lost, dunno if that's true or not, perhaps someone else knows?
> 
> Roy.



I hope so Roy because if I get any worse I won't be able to reach my work bench :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Digit (30 Apr 2010)

I grieve for you! :lol: :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## OldWood (30 Apr 2010)

Digit - fairly early on in my pipe smoking career (taken up as two of us students thought it would be cool sitting on top of a mountain and having a quiet pipe - should have remembered that Scots mountain weather is not friendly enough for that) - anyway I was trying the Dutch type tobaccos which I seem to remember always tasted a bit like custard - my father's comment was that it smelt like something my mother put under her armpits!

The best one was giving a cadge of a strong 'anti-flies' pipe mix I was using in remote Turkish mountains to our horseman for his roll-up; he didn't come back for any more. :twisted: 

Rob


----------



## Digit (30 Apr 2010)

That was always the problem Rob, the only tobaccos my wife like the smell of tasted like soapy water to me!

Roy.


----------



## Noel (1 May 2010)

Mike, I'm sure you get back to your skinny old self in short time. Well done.


----------



## Mike.C (1 May 2010)

Noel":1g7ihn6i said:


> Mike, I'm sure you get back to your skinny old self in short time. Well done.


 
Skinny :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (3 May 2010)

Because of the tablets I'm on I don't usually drink, but yesterday a couple of mates from my old manor Highbury, who I have not seen since I moved up here, popped in to take me out for a birthday drink. They were on their way from London to help another mate who is now a dairy farmer in Iceland to clean up after the volcanic eruption in Eyjafjallajoekull, when they did a detour to Aberdeenshire. 
Apparently it wasn't a spur of the moment thing because they had planed it with SWMBO a couple of days ago. 

Anyway here we are sitting in the boozer when I noticed that I could actually smell the bear instead of smoke :shock: 

Of course they thought that I was winding them up when I told them I had given up, because as one of them said he thought that when I died I would have a fag in my mouth :roll: So today is a double celebration, my birthday and 6 months without a smoke :lol: 

I'm really chuffed that two people who I grew up with, went out of their way to drop in. But there again it just shows what calibre of a person they are when they fly off to help another friend in need 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Digit (3 May 2010)

I take it it was a very smelly bear was it Mike? :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Mike.C (3 May 2010)

Digit":3ugmz9hu said:


> I take it it was a very smelly bear was it Mike? :lol:
> 
> Roy.


 
Yeah right :lol: No I mean the hop's or whatever you call them. Put it this way when I used to smoke the pint was just wet and taste pretty good, but I never actually remember the smell before :roll:  

Cheer 

Mike


----------



## Digit (3 May 2010)

It creeps up on you Mike, even other people's tobacco smells differently. My first realisation of the change was in a super market and the wife, who smoked, wanted some onions. 
'This way!' I informed her, I could smell them. 
Makes you wonder why you were so bloody silly as to start smoking in the first place, and the money you've wasted!!  

Roy.


----------



## Mike.C (3 May 2010)

Digit":2p9m0vin said:


> It creeps up on you Mike, even other people's tobacco smells differently. My first realisation of the change was in a super market and the wife, who smoked, wanted some onions.
> 'This way!' I informed her, I could smell them.
> Makes you wonder why you were so bloody silly as to start smoking in the first place, and the money you've wasted!!
> 
> Roy.



It sure does 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## billw (3 May 2010)

I gave up on 12th April 1999, yes I absolutely still remember the day, the place, maybe not quite so much the time (was around 11am but can't be sure) and I can definitely remember the thought that went through my head - "I don't want to do this any more".

I was halfway through a Marlboro light, stubbed it out, walked off and I've not smoked since.

These days I always find it interesting when people say things like "I'm going to give up on Tuesday" or "I'll give up when I've finished this pack". These attempts are surely doomed to failure - if you WANT to give up you'd do it there and then no excuses, nothing.

After giving up I found that the first few weeks were utter hell, the next three months were difficult, and after 6 months I think I was fully over the addiction. The benefits - tasting food, sense of smell, money to burn [ahem], feeling fitter) - took a while to kick in. One of the defining moments was when a work colleague came in from having a ciggy and I felt ill when the smell wafted my way. 

Anyhow - good luck Mike, giving up is well worth it!


----------



## Digit (3 May 2010)

> I felt ill when the smell wafted my way.



Yeah! It's bloody horrible isn't it?

Roy.


----------



## cutting42 (4 May 2010)

Well done and the worst is over now.

I gave up on the 1st May 1993 the day of a friends wedding, the worst possible day with drinking, eating and hanging around with not much to do for much of the day. However as I went through so much agony on that day the thought of having done that for nothing really helped me with subsequent bad days.

I had decided to give up (after 10 years dedicated smoking over 20 a day) at Christmas 1992 but wanted to have a target day and build up to it. I told everyone I would give up on May 1st as it seemed a long way off. I really liked smoking but knew it was killing me so on the day before gave my lighter (a very nice original Vietnam spec zippo from a family member) to my best mate and threw about 8 packs of Marly lights away and a few cigars I had and from that day to this have never had a cigarette. Well apart from a drag on a joint a couple of years later and that scared me cos it was like I had never stopped and gave me extra impetus to keep off them.

I reckon it took 3 months for the addiction to wear off but over 10 years for the habit bit to truly disappear. I still think of myself as an Ex smoker, not a Non smoker.

Congrats and your battle now may be with weight, I have had a tough time with this and am 2 stone heavier than when I stopped smoking and despite significant efforts, find it harder than quitting smoking. At least with fags you can stop completely, with food it is like trying to cut down to only 10 fags a day from 20 which is doomed to failure. Ah well still healthier.


----------



## joesoap (4 May 2010)

Smokins not all that bad , it cures fish does it not !


----------



## Digit (4 May 2010)

Must do, I've certainly never heard one cough!

Roy.


----------



## Mike.C (4 May 2010)

joesoap":g900pxeq said:


> Smokins not all that bad , it cures fish does it not !



:lol: :lol: :lol: Nice one. Mind you at the same time a bullet in the head will cure a migraine, or at least it will not hurt anymore. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Benchwayze (5 May 2010)

Mike, 

When I gave up, thirty-odd years ago, I just kept putting off that 'much-needed' cigarette until later. The craving passed in about a month. 

I won't say it's all rosy now though. Every so often the desire to have a ciggie comes over me. I just dismiss it as a stupid thought.

So, I classify myself as a 'smoker who doesn't smoke'.. 

Best off are folk like Rob, who have never touched the things. :wink: 

Keep it up and the best of luck. Oh... and not too many sweets either! 

John


----------



## Benchwayze (5 May 2010)

Mike.C":25c51srk said:


> Because of the tablets I'm on I don't usually drink, but yesterday a couple of mates from my old manor Highbury, who I have not seen since I moved up here, popped in to take me out for a birthday drink. They were on their way from London to help another mate who is now a dairy farmer in Iceland to clean up after the volcanic eruption in Eyjafjallajoekull, when they did a detour to Aberdeenshire.
> Apparently it wasn't a spur of the moment thing because they had planed it with SWMBO a couple of days ago.
> 
> Anyway here we are sitting in the boozer when I noticed that I could actually smell the bear instead of smoke :shock:
> ...



I reckon Mike mentioned the volcano just to prove he can spell its name! Where's all the umlates and stuff Mike? Please don't ask me to spell or pronounce it. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hope it was a real good beer like we get in the Midlands btw! 

John :wink:


----------



## Vormulac (5 May 2010)

I missed this thread first time round so just thought I'd lend my congrats to Mike for getting this far. 
=D> 
I smoked during my college and university years and a for a couple of years after, but gave up about 9 years ago when my girlfriend asked me to because she didn't like it. I tried using nicotine gum but it didn't do anything (they wouldn't stay lit), and I realsied I didn't need them and just stopped.
I couldn't give away my lighter as I had an engraved zippo from my sister which was too valuable to me (and too useful, there are other things to set fire to in life apart from cigarettes). These days I will occasionally have a cigarette if I'm at a party with my mates and if I've had a few beers and there is no denying that if you smoke too much in an evening the morning after is far more unpleasant, but the fact of the matter is that I enjoyed smoking, and still do on the rare occasions I do it, I'm just glad I was not hopelessly addicted as I don't half notice it when a smoker gets in the lift at work - the thought that I used to smell like that is really unwelcome!

Well done to you, sir, stay with it!


----------



## Mike.C (5 May 2010)

Benchwayze":1v6qyjw7 said:


> Mike.C":1v6qyjw7 said:
> 
> 
> > Because of the tablets I'm on I don't usually drink, but yesterday a couple of mates from my old manor Highbury, who I have not seen since I moved up here, popped in to take me out for a birthday drink. They were on their way from London to help another mate who is now a dairy farmer in Iceland to clean up after the volcanic eruption in Eyjafjallajoekull, when they did a detour to Aberdeenshire.
> ...



Umlates god knows mate, but the beer is good :roll: I used to drink larger until I started tasting real ale and hearing about the different varieties on the forum. As I said because of the tablets I am on I don't drink much now, but the other night we went to a little boozer and the landlord had just bought a few crates of bottled beers in from the Orkney brewery. I don't know how well known they are but I had a few bottles of Dark Island and Skullspilter :lol: And very nice they were :lol: 

Anyway John thanks for your support, and yours too Vormulac.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (1 Nov 2010)

Well today it has been 1 year since the dreaded weed touched my lips and I have to say that I feel much better for it :lol:

Cheers

Mike


----------



## CHJ (1 Nov 2010)

Well done Mike, one day at a time as with all quests. =D> they'll have you naming the Malts at a couple of Mtrs with your new sense of aroma appreciation.


----------



## Digit (1 Nov 2010)

Well the worst should be behind you now Mike, and hopefully your success will encourage others to follow suit.

Roy.


----------



## xy mosian (2 Nov 2010)

Well done Mike, well done indeed.
xy


----------



## markwuzere (2 Nov 2010)

Well done Mike its a hard thing to give up, my 1st attempt lasted 11 months and then i foolishly started again, 7 years later and have now been off them 23 days and counting, hopefully this time its for good


----------



## Digit (2 Nov 2010)

Have you tried the Nicotine patches Markw?
My wife used them and stopped easily.

Roy.


----------



## markwuzere (2 Nov 2010)

Digit":2jnagmzw said:


> Have you tried the Nicotine patches Markw?
> My wife used them and stopped easily.
> 
> Roy.



tried them last time but stopped them after about 1 week this time just descided enough was enough and so far so good, lots of mints and gum and keep busy in the workshop,
Mark


----------



## gnu (2 Nov 2010)

Well done as it cannot be easy giving up smoking with all the temptations.


----------



## Mike.C (3 Nov 2010)

Thanks guys.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## devonwoody (4 Nov 2010)

Another compliment, well done, join the smokeless free zone.

And if that feeling ever crops up again, just say to yourself, "I dont want to smoke anymore" its worked for me for 25 years.

I still have to say it, especially watching films on TV, I am sure there is a kickback going to the entertainment industry somewhere by the tobacco crowd.


----------



## Mike.C (4 Nov 2010)

devonwoody":37apd9ub said:


> Another compliment, well done, join the smokeless free zone.
> 
> And if that feeling ever crops up again, just say to yourself, "I dont want to smoke anymore" its worked for me for 25 years.
> 
> I still have to say it, especially watching films on TV, I am sure there is a kickback going to the entertainment industry somewhere by the tobacco crowd.



Thanks John

Funny enough when I watch the old films (where the whole cast are smoking) I can almost smell the ciggie's :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (6 Nov 2011)

Well it has now been 2 years since the house became a smokeless zone and I am still hanging in there \/ 

Sorry for the yearly updates, but I am proud of myself.

The only thing is every now and again I get a strong feeling of wanting a cigarette and I think that it maybe very easy to take it up again. The feeling only lasts for a second or two but I thought that craving would have gone by now. Did any of you get the feeling after a few years?

Anyway I surpose as long as I don't give into it that is all that matters.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## devonwoody (6 Nov 2011)

I've done 25 years and you still have to be on your guard.

If it comes, I say to myself, I dont want to smoke anymore.

That works for me, or I think of some of my sexier moments. :wink:


----------



## Blister (6 Nov 2011)

Mike.C":1bfc5vpj said:


> Well it has now been 2 years since the house became a smokeless zone and I am still hanging in there \/
> 
> Sorry for the yearly updates, but I am proud of myself.
> 
> ...



Well done Mike 

I am up to 27 years smoke free :lol: 8)


----------



## studders (6 Nov 2011)

Congrats Mr C. Job well done.

Can't do it maself, don't really want to, but appreciate what it takes for them that do.


----------



## Tom K (6 Nov 2011)

Wish my wife would pack it in I did 9 years ago and despite her fogging the house out
I won't smoke again. Stay strong Mike


----------



## Michael7 (6 Nov 2011)

Just seen this link. 

http://www.freshcig.co.uk/


----------



## WoodMangler (7 Nov 2011)

Don't give up ! I've been off them for over a decade now, after smoking 40 a day for nearly 40 years. Having tried everything without success, I finally (at the surgery nurse's suggestion) had hypnosis. Three session later both the hypnotist and I thought we'd failed, (she even gave me half my money back). Two weeks after that I woke up one morning, just didn't feel like lighting-up - and I haven't had one since.


----------



## devonwoody (7 Nov 2011)

Be very careful of lady hypnotists, they get up to other tricks. :wink:


----------



## WoodMangler (7 Nov 2011)

devonwoody":1dk7cz2i said:


> Be very careful of lady hypnotists, they get up to other tricks. :wink:


No such luck :roll:


----------



## MIGNAL (7 Nov 2011)

Mid January marks one year since I quit. I have the odd moment when I have a 'flash back', it lasts a few seconds. I wouldn't exactly call them cravings, not in the same sense as the cravings that occurred in the first 3 weeks!!!
As I like to say: If you can do 2 years, you can do 4. That's what largely got me through, the fact that I went 1 day without a fag gave me the impetus to go 2 days etc. It became a battle and I wasn't going to be beaten by a stupid cigarette.


----------



## heimlaga (7 Nov 2011)

I am pulling for you all who try to quit!
Two of my fiends have quit and they both say it was worth going through the tough absitinence. Myself I have never tried to smoke in my life. I have always disliked chemicals that put my brain out of normal order......well .....out of _disorder_ would be more apropriate when talking about my brain......


----------



## Mike.C (7 Nov 2011)

MIGNAL":3dfaggxn said:


> Mid January marks one year since I quit. I have the odd moment when I have a 'flash back', it lasts a few seconds. I wouldn't exactly call them cravings, not in the same sense as the cravings that occurred in the first 3 weeks!!!
> As I like to say: If you can do 2 years, you can do 4. That's what largely got me through, the fact that I went 1 day without a fag gave me the impetus to go 2 days etc. It became a battle and I wasn't going to be beaten by a stupid cigarette.



Well done Mignal and good luck for year two.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## devonwoody (8 Nov 2011)

I went for the mass flu jab at our medical centre at the weekend, and those doctors are a like a load of cunning monkeys.

He asked how long had I not smoked and I replied without hesitation 25 years, he was checking if my memory was failing for alzheimer's so I passed both tests.


----------



## Mike.C (8 Nov 2011)

Thanks for your support guy's (yes and you Mr S :lol: ) it is very much appreciated.

Cheers

Mike


----------

